# LFTS Nov 1st



## baldbiker (Apr 21, 2013)

in the tree 45 min, slow sunrise Saline


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Heading out the door as soon as this wet snow/rain stops which should be in a 30 minutes. Had a great hunt yesterday hope it's the same today. The magic month of November is upon us!


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

Taking a gamble with this south wind in shiawassee county hoping there in the woods so my scent can blow into field. We'll see!!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Live from my Jeep I just about hit are huge tall tine Buck a half a mile from my house, the heat is on boys good luck!


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Little buck pushing a doe just came by.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

I came home from deer camp yesterday to spend Halloween with my wife and daughter. Dropping her off at school shortly and then heading back. Sounds like we could have some rain outs coming up in a few days so I better get it done soon! Vacation week is about half over already!!


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Out in Cass Co. Small buck on camera at 7. 740 doe and fawn came through.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

jampg said:


> Me too but on federal land. Yesterday afternoon was very good.... no shots, he's still out there..


Best of luck. I'll be up there Friday. Hope it is fired up by then.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Checking in from Sanilac county. Caught a case of anal glaucoma, which seems to be going around this time of year, haven’t been on this property to pull cards or hunt the last couple weeks. Nothing so far.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

jr28schalm said:


> Heading out in Macomb county the woods not the jail..Good luck all


Good luck!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

So far nothing but does but that's why I'm in this spot.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

mattawanhunter said:


> I'm going to start a new thread ,
> LFMDJ, I'll let you use your imagination instead of being out in the rutting Woods, I'll be driving to Plainwell to look at a real estate job, everybody and their brother has called this week for huge bids that they need right away. Then we have inventory day, and the big boss is coming down to do some work at the new office that should have been done 2 months ago so I won't be able to sneak out early!This job always screws up the best time of year to be hunting. Good luck to all you guys that are able to get out into the woods I'm envious and happy for you!


What do you do?


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> So far nothing but does but that's why I'm in this spot.


With all the action you have been getting lately I can see that you need a break!


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Chevyguy28 said:


> Checking in from Sanilac county. Caught a case of anal glaucoma, which seems to be going around this time of year, haven’t been on this property to pull cards or hunt the last couple weeks. Nothing so far.


That stuff is contagious man!


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Had one follow me in this morning and just had a 4 point come through. Gotta weed through the little bucks to get to the bruisers. Cold and overcast with light SSE wind.


----------



## Locked and Nocked (Oct 30, 2010)

Decent 8 point chasing a doe. Things are starting to pick up


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Grandriverrat said:


> With all the action you have been getting lately I can see that you need a break!


My nerves can't take it and my trigger finger is feeling useless.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

LFTO - Almost smacked a tall tined giant on 31 Southbound this morning on the way in... Should be in a tree vs. this stupid office


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Lone deer before I could see - probably da turdy pointer, then a big doe and fawn in front of me for the last 30 minutes. Just left so I'm stretching for the moment.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Was cruising down to lease wtcm decides to play "the legend of the dogman". Now if it we're gun season or I was duck hunting I would be alright I think I could handle the furry guy, but archery, no way. Turned around went home


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Try hunting the swamps of luther after hearing that tune!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Trunkslammer said:


> Try hunting the swamps of luther after hearing that tune!


Try walking non knowingly into a bar in Luther and it's ladies night. Now that's scary


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Nothing so far, but this is a primo mid morning spot this time of year, super thick bedding


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

Just got in and set in the river bottom, Tuscola county









Sent from my Alcatel 6055U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Just had a 5 pointer skirt through. Scrubby rack.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Very slow, nothing yet.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Couple young does. Nothing following.


----------



## U.P Dreamin' (Oct 10, 2017)

Kicked up 5 or 6 directly under the stand walking in this morning.

Assuming my hunt was pretty much over from that point on.


----------



## time2kyl (Nov 9, 2005)

Live from Ohio. First sit of the year. This hawk umbrella was money well spent.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Presqueisle county checking in. Up 20', hung the stand in the dark. I'm prepared to sit all day, anyone else going to try to Ironman it today?


----------



## time2kyl (Nov 9, 2005)

Sam22 said:


> Presqueisle county checking in. Up 20', hung the stand in the dark. I'm prepared to sit all day, anyone else going to try to Ironman it today?


I'm going to give it a whirl


----------



## Locked and Nocked (Oct 30, 2010)

Second small buck of the morning. Still waiting to see my first mature buck join the mix


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

PTPD2312 said:


> Out in Cass Co. Small buck on camera at 7. 740 doe and fawn came through.


I'm out in Cass co. as well. 7 does so far here in Union.


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Small bodied deer came through thes swamp just before sunrise. Thats it so far. In a different stand this a.m. hoping for some late morning action here.


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Morning started slow with just a yote and a few does spotted but saw a 1.5 and 2.5 buck since 9am, hoping the big bucks are on a late morning cruise


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Boom Zaramay! First deer of the day.

Small one horn spike.

Slow...


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

bowhunter1053 said:


> Nothing so far, but this is a primo mid morning spot this time of year, super thick bedding
> View attachment 278542


Just passed a nice 2.5yo 8 pnt at 10 yards. Found a doe that bedded down next to me 20 minutes prior, now got a little dude (5pnt) bedded 25 yards away. Mid morning flurry


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Was cruising down to lease wtcm decides to play "the legend of the dogman". Now if it we're gun season or I was duck hunting I would be alright I think I could handle the furry guy, but archery, no way. Turned around went home



Don't you have a flashlight for this?


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Just saw a squirrel jump in a creek and swim across.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

RMH said:


> Don't you have a flashlight for this?


Not sure I'd work that's for bears. Confused I know a silver bullet kills warewoofs but this is a dogman, would it work on dogman.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

One doe and 8 toms. Fresh scrapes all around me


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Raining harder now and from the looks of the radar I won't be able to make it out. That's ok had two great hunts in a row and there will be more shortly to come. The best times start in November! Good luck guys wish I was out there with ya.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

I have 17 turkeys feeding in front of me. Man they make a racket scraping the leaves!


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

Settled in about 30 min ago in western Isabela. Farmer knocked out some of the corn. looking forward to a good evening. Good luck to all that made it out!!!


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

In state land swamp west of Chelsea. Got in pretty quiet. Lose to get bedding so hoping for action while still shooting light. First time here since Dec. Gorgeous evening and wind is fine. Good luck all.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Brian Berg said:


> Amen. God, spouse, family, ministry, work, then play!


I like your list, but remember Jesus, too, "went away to a solitary place". Scripture doesn't record it, but I think he might have been taking a stand. ☺

I am back out at the corner of picked corn, picked beans and a dogwood swamp. Let's get 'em!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Lost service this morning. No deer. Back out for awhile now on State land where I saw a nice six opening week. No scrape activity at all in.me section of the NeLP. 
<----<<<


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Big shooter using this spot. See what happens this evening.


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

22 ft up in st.clair county first time out here this year hoping see a shooter. Bean field in front bedding behind an to the sides


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Wasnt planning on hunting tonight. I went to pull my climber i left in a tree the other night (too cold to deal with it) i climb that tree with screw ins making this possible. Wouldn't you know it i saw a shooter buck while taking climber down. Wind wasnt good for that spot. Well its not great for the spot im in now but I slid down a ways and gunna hope he comes threw this funnel, gettin risky tonight!


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

jme said:


> In state land swamp west of Chelsea. Got in pretty quiet. Lose to get bedding so hoping for action while still shooting light. First time here since Dec. Gorgeous evening and wind is fine. Good luck all.


GOOD LUCK, JOHN!!!!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Anxiously waiting for my wife to get home so I can sneak into my ladder stand behind the house for the last 1.5 hrs! I even blew all the leaves from my trail so I can get in completely quiet being so late! Good luck everyone!


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

I no more than sat down, and had 2 small bucks come in from behind me at 450. Already had more action than the 5 hours this morning.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Change of scenery for me near Montague by a cornfield... place is torn up!


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Back out in hartland. Nothing moving yet. Sitting in a untouched section of hardwoods.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Impatiently waiting for my daughter to get home from basketball then mad dash to the stand 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## U.P Dreamin' (Oct 10, 2017)

On Target said:


> I no more than sat down, and had 2 small bucks come in from behind me at 450. Already had more action than the 5 hours this morning.


Just had a doe with triplets do the same. Already more deer than this AM


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Wind is swirling like crazy where i am. No deer while on stand although i did see some lingering in the area mid afternoon.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Just settled in for a couple hours this evening.


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

dewy6068 said:


> Anxiously waiting for my wife to get home so I can sneak into my ladder stand behind the house for the last 1.5 hrs! I even blew all the leaves from my trail so I can get in completely quiet being so late! Good luck everyone!


Must have a silencer on the blower........


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Jet08 said:


> You SOB give us the details!


Now!!!!!!


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

I saw the pic on a FB page I follow.......


----------



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

Captain said:


> I saw the pic on a FB page I follow.......


was a dog involved


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

Firefighter said:


> Well, that buck just so happens to be chasing does all over still - in that big food plot in the sky...


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Lol!

Nothing huge. 9 pt.

Made a poo shot. Waited till am and brought my buddy and dog as insurance. Didn't need them, but the dog had some great training.

Moral of the story is: give them time! My shot wasn't terrible, right through the liver at 445 pm, but I watched the deer bed and snuck out at dark. When we went back at 7am, the deer was still warm with no rigor but right where I last seen it. 14 hours post liver hit and literally just dead.

Any sooner a track and he'd be rotting somewhere.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Firefighter said:


> Lol!
> 
> Nothing huge. 9 pt.
> 
> ...


Congrats on a fine looking buck!! They are definitely a tough animal


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

Firefighter said:


> Lol!
> 
> Nothing huge. 9 pt.
> 
> ...


Nice deer. Liver shots are strange. 14 hours seems like a long time but you obviously did the right thing by waiting.
Congrats


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> View attachment 278829
> Lol!
> 
> Nothing huge. 9 pt.
> ...


Congrats on a nice buck


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

eyecatcher1 said:


> Nice deer. Liver shots are strange. 14 hours seems like a long time but you obviously did the right thing by waiting.
> Congrats


I liver shot an 8 point 3 years ago, gave it 7 hours plus a 1 hour track job, so 8 hours total, I found him dead or so I thought. I gave him a nudge with my foot and I nearly shart myself when he jumped up and cover 100 yards like he wasn't even hurt. another hour and a half following drops and stalking slowly ahead and I was able to put another arrow in him to put him down. That's nearly 10 hours and a second arrow, liver hits can turn ugly in a hurry but they will die.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Wiretime said:


> I liver shot an 8 point 3 years ago, gave it 7 hours plus a 1 hour track job, so 8 hours total, I found him dead or so I thought. I gave him a nudge with my foot and I nearly shart myself when he jumped up and cover 100 yards like he wasn't even hurt. another hour and a half following drops and stalking slowly ahead and I was able to put another arrow in him to put him down. That's nearly 10 hours and a second arrow, liver hits can turn ugly in a hurry but they will die.



I've learned from a similar experience, except I found that particular liver shot deer (gun) after I jumped it and it spoiled.

Amazingly tough animals.

Amazingly hard to wait also. 

And excellent point on being on the ready for a follow-up.


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

My uncle pushed a liver shot deer and was lucky because it jumped into a river and tried to get away. The cold water entered the wound and the deer went into shock and died in minutes. The current almost carried it away. My uncle dove in after it and nearly went hypothermic while my dad climbed out on some rocks down stream and was able to grab it without getting wet. We laugh about that one still and that was 35 years ago.


----------

